# Good marketing tips?



## Trueself (May 23, 2012)

Just started a clothing line called TrueSelf Clothing and wanted to know of any good marketing tips to help increase my sales. Does anyone have any ideas on good ways to advertise your website and your clothing line? Thanks


----------



## LMCTees (Oct 16, 2009)

There are many different things you can do. One tip is to list your business on google maps and of course Facebook is a great advertiser.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

The following definitions were approved by the American Marketing Association Board of Directors: 
*Marketing:* 
Marketing is the activity, set of institutions, and processes for creating, communicating, delivering, and exchanging offerings that have value for customers, clients, partners, and society at large. _(Approved October 2007)_
*Marketing Research:*
Marketing research is the function that links the consumer, customer, and public to the marketer through information--information used to identify and define marketing opportunities and problems; generate, refine, and evaluate marketing actions; monitor marketing performance; and improve understanding of marketing as a process. Marketing research specifies the information required to address these issues, designs the method for collecting information, manages and implements the data collection process, analyzes the results, and communicates the findings and their implications. _(Approved October 2004) 
_


*ad·ver·tis·ing*

   [ad-ver-tahy-zing] Show IPA 
noun 1. the act or practice of calling public attention to one's product, service, need, etc., especially by paid announcements in newspapers and magazines, over radio or television, on billboards, etc.: to get more customers by advertising.

*Branding*


Definition: _The marketing practice of creating a name, symbol or design that identifies and differentiates a product from other products

Branding Definition | Small Business Encyclopedia | Entrepreneur.com


_


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

i'm hoping that knowing the differences here will give you some ideas.  read a couple of fast articles, and ideally that will spur some inspiration. 

as mentioned, the social media stuff is something you should probably do if you're not already doing it. personally, i think your website needs some help. it's not crazy awful by any means, rather imo you should be a bit more in step with customer expectations and/or wants. just my opinion, but i think a shirt website has some wiggle room to allow for personal expression and doing a few things differently, but ultimately it's not the ideal setting to stray too far from the course of doing things that are *more* effective. what those ideally effecting things are will depend on your market's expectations, and you find that out through market research. 

is there any possibility of promoting your line through an event or sponsorship? can you get your line into some smaller retail shops? can you get someone notable to wear your shirt? do you do any SEO?

what are some realistic sales goals for you? if you say, 'i want to see 3 sales for every 100 facebook 'likes,' then the question becomes if that's a realistic goal. if that's realistic, how do you get 100 'likes'? spend the money on FB ads? then how many 'likes' do you need to compensate for the cost of the ad? 

personally, i think owning a t-shirt brand is nothing other than a great method of picking up women....


----------



## ckarmstrong1 (Oct 30, 2009)

trueself said:


> just started a clothing line called trueself clothing and wanted to know of any good marketing tips to help increase my sales. Does anyone have any ideas on good ways to advertise your website and your clothing line? Thanks



i like the changes to the site


----------



## RawkstarApparel (May 30, 2012)

Get on facebook! Have ppl tag themselves with your clothes and have them tag your page. Best way to get yourself started I think.


----------



## Trueself (May 23, 2012)

What are customer expectations as far as a website is concerned?


----------



## Trueself (May 23, 2012)

Thanks i appreciate that!!


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

your market will determine what some of what your website looks like and options it has. for example, a blog, imo, isn't always something you should waste time with. if you attend events and do a lot of face-to-face sales, maybe a blog is more appropriate. 


(i just deleted a whole bunch of stuff because i didn't see where you had most of the things i'd commented on as being lacking. )


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Try to do SEO, and SMM of your site, these are the best way to promote and get sales.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

what is SSM, ray?


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

Get your hustle on create a fan base. Create something new, create something people want... Remember there are a lot of clothing lines out there. Make yours stand out.


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

ryan barker said:


> what is SSM, ray?


Hi ryan, this is SMM not SSM, its mean social media marketing, after submitting a link to twitter or digg after that promote it.


----------



## tnsporting90 (Jun 2, 2012)

Concentrate on SEO(Search Engine Optimization). It will give better result and you can gain high PR( Page Rank). When you will do it, you website easily visited by everyone and you will sell maximum products.
Thanks.


----------



## VICEREVERSA (Apr 24, 2012)

im reading a great book u can dl for $9.99 off amazon, its called 'threads not dead' i would also check diff blogs for tips, good luck


----------

